# Aquamaxx Reef Welder vs regular Polycaprolactone



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Reviews of Aquamaxx's Reef Welder seems to be very good. 
I'm wondering if this is the same stuff as Polycaprolactone.
If it is, I would get some from Plastic World, as it's almost half the price: http://plasticworld.ca/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=129
My only concern is that at the bottom of the Plastic World's product page, it says "*Not approved as food safe*".
I'm wondering if it would still be safe for our reef tanks.
What do you guys think?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I've used the plastic world stuff with no issues. FYI the brand you listed is not approved as food safe so why matter if polymorph is?

This stuff is biodegradable so in time it's strength may not be there as when it was first used.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I was looking at the Aquamaxx stuff yesterday too, I was given a small amount to try but I am also going to order some polymorph plastic that is food grade off amazon or ebay to see if there is any difference. 
From what people have said there isn't any difference aside from the fact you can get the purple and white beads that mix to a coralline colour from Aquamaxx.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> I've used the plastic world stuff with no issues. FYI the brand you listed is not approved as food safe so why matter if polymorph is?
> 
> This stuff is biodegradable so in time it's strength may not be there as when it was first used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I know it's not approved as food safe. My main concern is if it's safe for our reef tanks. If it is the same stuff, then it should be fine.



someguy said:


> I was looking at the Aquamaxx stuff yesterday too, I was given a small amount to try but I am also going to order some polymorph plastic that is food grade off amazon or ebay to see if there is any difference.
> From what people have said there isn't any difference aside from the fact you can get the purple and white beads that mix to a coralline colour from Aquamaxx.


I was looking around on AliExpress and found that you could order some purple beads if you really want that coralline colour. Personally, I would go with the white and wait the coralline to grow over it. The purple looks out of place when you have new rocks.


----------

